# I need help fast escaped breeders



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

one of my pairs got out and left there babys. What do i do? They got out about 30 minutes ago. They circled the house once and now i cant find them. One is 3 years old and the other is 1 years old. They were not born at my loft. I bought them recently. About 5 months ago.



Please help!!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they don't come back pretty soon, maybe check if they've returned to their old loft (depending how far that is)?

How old are the babies? You may end up having to raise them, unless you have a pair who might foster them.


----------



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

They are 2 weeks old. They were both from different lofts I dont think they are going to come back now


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How far away are the lofts they are from?
Dave


----------



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

One of them has come back. I went tutor for a hour and come back and she is sitting next to the coop. She is now with her babys but the male. I can't find him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what do you need help with?... if you need to suppliment the babies becasue dad is gone then that is what I would do.. kaytee sells exact handrearing formula sold at the pet stores.. petco..petsmart.. usually. you can give them a feeding if their crops seem to be empty..esp about midday.. the hen may feed them but perhaps not enough and not for long enough as the cock sort of takes over at about 3 weeks of age...or she may just not feed them after a spell because his is missing.. I would get ready with the formula and keep a watch for the cock bird, how far is the cock's home loft?.. if not too far..call the person who's loft he may fly back too to give them a heads up..if the bird shows then you can go get him back and put him back in there.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Lucky to get the hen back. I'd keep an eye on her to make sure she's taking care of the babies. I hope you can retrieve the cock quickly from the loft he came from. Let us know how you make out. Do you have other pairs raising babies around the same age?


----------



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Thankyou for the information. I was having to give the babys some extra feed uptill today
! Daddy pigeon came back home. I realy do not understand, why both of them came back home. One of them was entred in a race from France to the Uk and came home very fast so why didnt she go back home. The loft she came from is only about 20 minute drive. Why? I am just very lucky to have them back. Since they have come back to my loft can i start letting them fly with there ofspring when they are older?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I would not fly them. You are lucky that the parental instinct was stronger than the homing instinct.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

try to get two more rounds out of them before you let them out, that will get them to like your place more. they came back because of the young, some birds leave and go back to their original loft even if they have young


----------

